# looking for help in northern indiana



## inrelasm (Sep 6, 2011)

we are just doing a brand new haunt on our farm and want to do a trail down a old farm lane. Anyone in northern Indiana interested in helping? We feel we will have the numbers just need some help designing and putting together.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## inrelasm (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy fellow Hoosier. Whereabout are you at?


----------



## inrelasm (Sep 6, 2011)

We are located in northeast Indiana around Auburn area just north of ft. wayne! Good to hear from another Hoosier!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of information here to help. Waterloo, In? I'll have to see how close you are. I am in Logansport, In.


----------



## inrelasm (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey let me know if you have any insite for me as you sound like you are the closest! Thanks!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Best of luck with your barn Haunting!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

